# Has any team started out 27/5 and not...



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

not won a championship? I mean 27/5 is impressive especially with the seeming parity in the league right now.

I was wondering if any team started out like that and did NOT win it all? Anybody into some research?


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

I"ll research it for you but I know the kings have had the best record in the nba a few times and didn't win jack.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> I"ll research it for you but I know the kings have had the best record in the nba a few times and didn't win jack.


Good - glad you're up to the research, as I also would like to know - as this is slightly different than having the best record at the end of a season - it is information that is probably harder to find when it comes to the <b>start of a season</b> for a team than the ending record of any given team.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

Best undefeated starts in NBA history 
Season Team Start Finish Playoffs 
1948-49 Washington Capitols 15-0 38-22 Reached NBA Finals 
1993-94 Houston Rockets 15-0 58-24 Won NBA Finals 
1957-58 Boston Celtics 14-0 49-23 Reached NBA Finals 
2002-03 Dallas Mavericks 14-0 
1982-83 Seattle SuperSonics 12-0 48-34 Lost in first round 
1996-97 Chicago Bulls 12-0 69-13 Won NBA Finals 
1964-65 Boston Celtics 11-0 62-18 Won NBA Finals 
1990-91 Portland Trail Blazers 11-0 63-19 Reached conf. finals 
1997-98 Atlanta Hawks 11-0 50-32 Lost in first round 
1997-98 Los Angeles Lakers 11-0 61-21 Reached conf. finals 
1972-73 Boston Celtics 10-0 68-14 Reached conf. finals 
1993-94 Seattle SuperSonics 10-0 63-19 Lost in first round 
2000-01 Philadelphia 76ers 10-0 56-26 Reached NBA Finals 


this is a good starting point. the best starts in nba history. Just about EVERY TEAM that has started like 12 and 0 has won an nba title. I'm still checking on the other ish. Make take a day or so.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> Best undefeated starts in NBA history
> Season Team Start Finish Playoffs
> 1948-49 Washington Capitols 15-0 38-22 Reached NBA Finals
> ...


GREAT work, Intellect and I look forward to anything else you can add for like the first 32 or 35 games of the season.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

The way espn and tnt analyzers talk about the Mavs you would think the Mavs were the worst 27-5 team ever!!! Like that makes any sense...


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> The way espn and tnt analyzers talk about the Mavs you would think the Mavs were the worst 27-5 team ever!!! Like that makes any sense...


They don't get the respect of a team that has the best record in the league after 32 games, do they? I suppose because it has been umteen years since the Mavs went to the Western Conference finals. The team will have to show the media that they are for real b/4 the media gets on the mavericks bandwagon.


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

i give up man. I can't find anything on it online. I'll have to go to the library


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INTELLECT</b>!
> i give up man. I can't find anything on it online. I'll have to go to the library


Maybe you can email NBA . com OR sportingNews . com and ask them if they could please supply the info on the first 32 games of a season and who had the best record for that.


----------

